# Sugar Sweet and Colour Ready are up!



## vocaltest (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo!
Ordering Prep & Prime Refined Zone, Peppermint Patti.. and idk what else!


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 2, 2009)

I am skipping both collections in favour of buying shoes this month. Only got Viva glam. I think these two collections are a bit mediocre


----------



## theend (Apr 2, 2009)

I went to the store this morning and got everything I wanted - Perfect Topping, Lemon Chiffon, Simply Delicious and Peppermint Patti. Annoyed though as my PT doesn't have much lavender in it.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2009)

lollipop loving is sold out already! mega sucky! i need a back up damn it!

red velvet will be my first shadestick and i'm hoping that i like it! i wanted a pink base so it should be ok... i just hope it isn't too dry and that it doesn't pull on my lids...

i hate ordering form the website... it's always so anti-climatic waiting ages for a collection to go up... you spend your money and then have to wait for days to get the bloody thing! i want it now!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 3, 2009)

At least LL is just out of stock so it seems pretty likely that it will reappear. I got mine today and was pretty horrified by the colour - coral is not good on me at all!

Red Velvet is my first shadestick too. I had a quick try of it when I got home tonight and I was quite pleased with the extra bit of colour it added to the eyeshadows and pigments I layered over it. It *did* feel a little unpleasant putting it on my eyelids though (I felt I was pressing on my eyeballs!) and it seemed a lot more effort than using a paint as a base. 

I ordered my stuff as soon as it went up on Wednesday afternoon and it arrived this lunchtime. I was pretty happy with that as I usually have to wait longer.


----------

